# Excited For The Glow-Stache!!



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Just lyfted a pr chick from Lyft hq and she let me have a Glow-Stache! It's Super cool!! Runs on batteries though so We'll have to replace those. 

I asked her to ask john zimmer about the "lights on in the car" issue.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Be careful.... pink light is known to attract all kind of governmental pests
and other predators.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

I got one today at the glow-stache party in LA. I didnt, but should have asked, about the front facing or interior light question. I know uber sent out an email a long time ago about those glowing uber Us and how they are illegal now. I think the pink stache is off before we arrive and then we turn it on when we arrive and then off when the ride starts. Kinda like a cab's light. And its chargeable thru usb.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Why do you need that cat toy on your dash?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

bunnydoodoo said:


> I got one today at the glow-stache party in LA. I didnt, but should have asked, about the front facing or interior light question. I know uber sent out an email a long time ago about those glowing uber Us and how they are illegal now. I think the pink stache is off before we arrive and then we turn it on when we arrive and then off when the ride starts. Kinda like a cab's light. And its chargeable thru usb.


Did they tell you that?


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> Did they tell you that?


No


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Got my today in C City. And a free cup of coffee. Nice. Guy says he has seen one on ebay for 300. So tough choice for some but I would happily sell mine for 300.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Just lyfted a pr chick from Lyft hq and she let me have a Glow-Stache! It's Super cool!! Runs on batteries though so We'll have to replace those.
> 
> I asked her to ask john zimmer about the "lights on in the car" issue.


Go


mizzrock said:


> Just lyfted a pr chick from Lyft hq and she let me have a Glow-Stache! It's Super cool!! Runs on batteries though so We'll have to replace those.
> 
> I asked her to ask john zimmer about the "lights on in the car" issue.


Got mine today. It is very well made and very creative. But mine comes with a USB charger and no batteries, which I find brilliant. I'm surprised yours has batteries.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Just lyfted a pr chick from Lyft hq and she let me have a Glow-Stache! It's Super cool!! Runs on batteries though so We'll have to replace those.
> 
> I asked her to ask john zimmer about the "lights on in the car" issue.


Runs on batteries? Does it vibrate also? Maybe multiple settings?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> I got one today at the glow-stache party in LA. I didnt, but should have asked, about the front facing or interior light question. I know uber sent out an email a long time ago about those glowing uber Us and how they are illegal now. I think the pink stache is off before we arrive and then we turn it on when we arrive and then off when the ride starts. Kinda like a cab's light. And its chargeable thru usb.


depending on where you live it can be illegal to have a light anywhere inside the car even if its not on


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> depending on where you live it can be illegal to have a light anywhere inside the car even if its not on


Kinda like dash lights?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

CLAkid said:


> Go
> 
> Got mine today. It is very well made and very creative. But mine comes with a USB charger and no batteries, which I find brilliant. I'm surprised yours has batteries.


Sorry that was a prototype. No batteries.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Sorry that was a prototype. No batteries.


Someone said theirs had a USB connection. That could open up all kinds of programming possibilities for the glow stache. Low pulse. Ripid pulse alternating pulse. Throbbing. You could program it to match the gps route and react accordingly to hills.

Lyft is missing out here.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Someone said theirs had a USB connection. That could open up all kinds of programming possibilities for the glow stache. Low pulse. Ripid pulse alternating pulse. Throbbing. You could program it to match the gps route and react accordingly to hills.
> 
> Lyft is missing out here.


Also, it would be great if they could come out with a remote that we could use to turn the stash on and off instead of reaching for the dash all the time. The remote can do other things, like make it flash on and off, etc.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Also, it would be great if they could come out with a remote that we could use to turn the stash on and off instead of reaching for the dash all the time. The remote can do other things, like make it flash on and off, etc.


The rear seats in my car vibrate via remote control. It vibrate to The Flight of The Valkeries. Chicks dig this.


----------

